# The Little Green Pierce heavy service model



## C M Gerlach (Nov 18, 2022)

I get dumb luck again working on this thing.
Building it as a heavy service model.
It came with the wheelset, that I have seen on pierce bikes that were appropriate.
Started cleaning up the rims and hubs today and found more awesome original paint on the rims....I'm a skeptic.....but too much coincidence to think these parts didn't start life together.
If/when this thing comes together It's going to present well.
For me.....reclaiming original 100 year old paint is like being a kid on christmas morning.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 18, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> I get dumb luck again working on this thing.
> Building it as a heavy service model.
> It came with the wheelset, that I have seen on pierce bikes that were appropriate.
> Started cleaning up the rims and hubs today and found more awesome original paint on the rims....I'm a skeptic.....but too much coincidence to think these parts didn't start life together.
> ...


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 20, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> I get dumb luck again working on this thing.
> Building it as a heavy service model.
> It came with the wheelset, that I have seen on pierce bikes that were appropriate.
> Started cleaning up the rims and hubs today and found more awesome original paint on the rims....I'm a skeptic.....but too much coincidence to think these parts didn't start life together.
> ...



Chris keep us up on your progress I love your work on this BAD girl there is something special about this Pierce for sure


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 22, 2022)

More dumb luck.....cleaned the overspray  off the front rim and fender and found original pins.......this thing is coming around .......wow.





[A



TT



AC



H]1737228[/ATTACH]


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 22, 2022)

my pictures suck.....looks better in real life.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 22, 2022)

......and....holy crap.....original fenders...
also awesome.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 22, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> More dumb luck.....cleaned the overspray  off the front rim and fender and found original pins.......this thing is coming around .......wow.
> 
> View attachment 1737229
> 
> ...



Dude your killing me with suspense .., that’s so cool  😎 I can’t wait to see it in person . I never saw fenders like that they are cool too !!! I’m looking up more info on this special bike for you . Happy Thanksgiving pierce brother


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 23, 2022)

Popeonwheels said:


> 🦄😎👍🚴


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 23, 2022)

Looks really good, love the green with gold pins. What confuses me is why someone would paint over that OG paint back in the day. A question off topic, did you get shoveled out OK. Being from Hamburg myself I sure don't miss 70 in. of snow. Keep posting your progress on the bike. Thanks


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 23, 2022)

only got a foot or so here in niagara county....not bad, about 15 minutes south of me had six feet.
Need to take a ride to rochester to pick up a few pieces to get these together....maybe next week..
The fenders came with it, ... seller didn't think they belonged to it but, found out otherwise.
I always wonder what the motivation to overspray was,...maybe when spray cans were invented it was just the thing to do.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 23, 2022)

And....the fork......I suppose after all the parts that came with this I will keep it.....found a few pics of a similar fork on a pierce bike for sale some time ago....sorry  can't remember who had this for sale to credit photos.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 23, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> And....the fork......I suppose after all the parts that came with this I will keep it.....found a few pics of a similar fork on a pierce bike for sale some time ago....sorry  can't remember who had this for sale to credit photos.
> 
> View attachment 1738267
> 
> ...



Front end looks cool assembled with badge really a handsome Pierce developing ( green is so cool)


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 29, 2022)

Now has the correct one piece pierce crank and chainring.....thanks to Ken, @Hastings and Tom, @tommydale1950 for great deals on some hard to find parts.
Very cool deals with great people.


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 30, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> Now has the correct one piece pierce crank and chainring.....thanks to Ken, @Hastings and Tom, @tommydale1950 for great deals on some hard to find parts.
> Very cool deals with great people.
> 
> View attachment 1742202
> ...



Looks like approaching museum quality I respect your work bike bro. Researching special orders etc on this one.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 3, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> Now has the correct one piece pierce crank and chainring.....thanks to Ken, @Hastings and Tom, @tommydale1950 for great deals on some hard to find parts.
> Very cool deals with great people.
> 
> View attachment 1742202
> ...



I don't think that is the proper crank, I have never seen a dog leg crank on a Pierce, the chain wheel looks like it was drilled out for that crank.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 3, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> I don't think that is the proper crank, I have never seen a dog leg crank on a Pierce, the chain wheel looks like it was drilled out for that crank.
> 
> I could be wrong though.
> 
> View attachment 1744272




I can never be sure, ....the crank was donated from an original ladies angola built pierce, and the chainring from the emblem built american indian......I am constantly playing with these damn angola built things and they continue to make me research.
2 inch drive pin is the thing....pierce/emblem just made so much stuff it's hard to say.....to be honest looks like the chainring was redrilled to fit 1 1/2.....2 inch hole looks original.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Drosentreter (Dec 3, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> I can never be sure, ....the crank was donated from an original ladies angola built pierce, and the chainring from the emblem built american indian......I am constantly playing with these damn angola built things and they continue to make me research.
> 2 inch drive pin is the thing....pierce/emblem just made so much stuff it's hard to say.....to be honest looks like the chainring was redrilled to fit 1 1/2.....2 inch hole looks original.



I definitely agree with the fact it was redrilled for 1.5 inch hole.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 3, 2022)

And yes, I know this one is buffalo built, still, just trying to get it as close as I can for now.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 3, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> And yes, I know this one is buffalo built, still, just trying to get it as close as I can for now.



If it works, it works.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 19, 2022)

The rest of the story.........
I made my 10 year old go with me on a 12 hour road trip to get this as a throw in on a deal....he says "dad can I have the little one?"....I says "sure"....started poking at it and figured it would take some work, but would be a nice christmas gift if I could get it done in time.
Tedious overpaint removal, massaging bent stuff, and sourcing some parts took a while, but got it done for now.
Some artistic liberties were taken for presentation, but original paint was redeemed. A cool little project, hope the boy likes it.










































































Thanks again to Ken and Tom.....also Eric @ejlwheels and David @David Brown.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 19, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> The rest of the story.........
> I made my 10 year old go with me on a 12 hour road trip to get this as a throw in on a deal....he says "dad can I have the little one?"....I says "sure"....started poking at it and figured it would take some work, but would be a nice christmas gift if I could get it done in time.
> Tedious overpaint removal, massaging bent stuff, and sourcing some parts took a while, but got it done for now.
> Some artistic liberties were taken for presentation, but original paint was redeemed. A cool little project, hope the boy likes it.
> ...



Looks great you brought her back Chris !!!! Very Admirable!! Great job. Rick


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 19, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> Looks great you brought her back Chris !!!! Very Admirable!! Great job. Rick




Thanks man,  ........nice little bike now that it's fixed up.


----------

